# Repaint or not repaint,



## leo healy (May 4, 2020)

Hi Lads
Hope you are all well, This is my 1942 swiss army bike been stashed away for the last while and the paint is the worst for wear, I was just going to oil it down and get everything back in order , any thoughts! I also have all the leather bags and helmet holder and tool pouch stashed away ,.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 4, 2020)

Very cool. Up to you, of course how you proceed, but I like the heavy patina. Especially earned from the war years. In my mind gives respect and preservation to the era.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 4, 2020)

It might clean up with a light abrasive- try 0000 steel wool and WD-40 on a section an see how it looks. Next step would be an oxalic acid bath, something I have never had much success with. Start slow and low impact and see how it looks after each step and see how you like it.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2020)

leave it be


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 4, 2020)

I've used Marvels mystery Oil  with good results .   It will have a wet shine at first , and smell really nice (  for about two weeks )   Then it starts to "Mellow "   for another few weeks.  I like that it doesn't really attract dust so much as other oils (  as long as you rub it on pretty good on the first go round ) Once it all settles in , you probably would forget those thoughts of painting . Add a second coat after 3 months , and your Golden !!  I vote NO on the re paint .


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2020)

GIve me the German bike with the grenade case and I'll tell you


----------



## tango021 (May 6, 2020)

Here in Switzerland, still some spare parts for our loved swiss army bike.









						Zu den Ersatzteilen für das Militärvelo 05
					

Das Ordonanzrad 05 ist in der Schweiz vielen Leuten als Militärvelo bekannt. Schwarz, mit einem für heutige Verhältnisse kleinen, an sich schmucklosen Rahmen und dem Schweizer Kreuz auf dem Gabelrohr, eine recht elegante Erscheinung. Wer damit fährt, spürt bald wieviel Kraft benötigt wird um das...




					militaerveloshop.ch
				








__





						veloklassik.ch | veloklassik.ch Shop
					





					www.veloklassik.ch
				




Some intersting facts about this particular bike (sorry only available in german)





__





						Wie gestalten wir den digitalen Bildungsraum?
					

Wir sind die agents novateurs im digitalen Bildungsraum.




					osth.educanet2.ch
				




If you need some extra pics for your work, I can take some on my bike.

Best Regards


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks! Very helpful. Trying to get other photos. Will post if they come through.


----------

